# CPT codes with Place of Service limitation/exceptions



## bbooks (Sep 24, 2014)

Does Medicare have a list of CPT/HCPCS codes that are limited to certain places of service?

We had 38221 and G0364 deny for place of service.

Thanks!


----------



## erjones147 (Sep 24, 2014)

I always have to change my place of service to 11 (we bill everyone else as a 07)


----------



## bbooks (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you for your response!

Does anyone else know of a Medicare resource as described in my first message?


----------



## mhstrauss (Sep 25, 2014)

bbooks said:


> Thank you for your response!
> 
> Does anyone else know of a Medicare resource as described in my first message?



CMS does have an "inpatient only" list of codes.  Go to this link, click on the zip file, agree to terms, and open Addendum E

http://www.aq-iq.com/cms-inpatient-only-list-cy2014/

HTH!


----------



## bbooks (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks, Megan! That appears to be what I need. Curiously, neither of those codes appear on the list. Our pathologist did do the procedure inpatient, though, so I have changed the POS to that. We've just never had it deny for POS in the past.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 20, 2015)

Does anyone know of a comprehensive list?  

We have practitioners who visit patients in Independent Living Facilities, which are considered to be POS "home," and just got a denial for a minor surgical procedure that would be allowed in the office.  So we need a list of procedures that are permitted in an office setting, but not in a patient's home.


----------

